# Need help.



## Alexfaraday (Nov 21, 2013)

I have Web company and need writers for this but i don't know huw much i can paid for 4-5 hours for Japanese students. Can any one help me with this? For what salary people from Japane will work at home 4-5 hours per day? I think 20-30 dolars, is enough.


----------

